# Audio Install - Final Stage



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Ack said:


> *
> The DVD unit is the Clarion VRX925VD. You should be able to get it for about $1,500.
> Edit: The headrests are from SAAV and were $750 including install. These replace the stock headrests and come with the 7" screen. You can get them for about $100 cheaper if you opt with the 5.6" screen. *


I always wondered about what motivates one to spend that much money on car entertainment.
If you entered your car in every car show there is, could you get your investment back besides a bunch of magazine covers to show friends and family? In other words, is there hard cash to be won, and are there pros that make a living out of moding a car for shows? I know there are pros that use their cars as bilboards for sponsors, but one can hardly make a living out of sponsorships, no?


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

> Let me know if there are any other shows in Roch. I've been trying to find some other shows to enter the car in.
> 
> It turns out I'll be in Rochester August 3rd for a wedding. maybe we can get together afterwards. I'll talk to Chris and see if he's free also.


There was a "sound off" in Batavia yesterday I think. If I hear of any other shows I will let you know!

I should be around on the 3rd of August - we should meet up. if the wedding turns out to be a good time we could grab brunch the next am! Too bad you aren't going to be around Thursday to take me out for my big 27th birthday!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> *
> I always wondered about what motivates one to spend that much money on car entertainment.
> If you entered your car in every car show there is, could you get your investment back besides a bunch of magazine covers to show friends and family? In other words, is there hard cash to be won, and are there pros that make a living out of moding a car for shows? I know there are pros that use their cars as bilboards
> 
> for sponsors, but one can hardly make a living out of sponsorships, no? *


It's purely for the love of the hobby.

This is not an investment. I went into this knowing/expecting to lose money. I did it b/c I've always wanted a nice audio system that I could use to compete in shows. The BMW was the first car that I felt "deserved" a system of this magnitude.

You can actually make money by entering your car into shows. The smaller shows typically only give out trophies, but the more national type shows have prize money/trophies. They also have magazines that might publish your car. If you get enough media, you might get lucky and land a sponsorship. Once this happens, the sponsor will cover additional mods, hotel costs, travel, etc. I really don't care if I ever got sponsored.

And to answer your last question, I don't think anyone makes a living from sponsorship. This is more a hobby than anything else.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

SpeedKing9 said:


> *Hey Ack, thanks for answering my question!
> 
> The "brain" unit that you have to mount..what is that unit? I'm thinking of the Kenwood Excelon KVT-911DVD and I was wondering if you know whether you need to purchase additional equipment to run it (it claims that it's an all-in-one unit). When you say it needs a dash kit, what do you mean by that?
> 
> ...


The brain is also referred to as a hideaway unit. Here is a pic of the hideaway unit and of it mounted under the sound insulation in my car.

*Brain on the right of the clarion unit.*










*Mounted under the insulation - unit on the right*










The dash kit is the kit that allows the aftermarket stereo to fit in the OEM dash. Here it is (notice the new stereo does not fill the entire OEM radio area).










As for the Kenwood unit, it also comes with a hideaway unit that controls the DVD and has all of the RCA hookups. You will still need to pick up the dash kit, antenna adapter and the wiring kit. Other than that, you should be set.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

SpeedKing9 said:


> *I'm sorry, but I don't understand what you mean by "dash" unit? Are you just referring to the actual unit or something else? *


The dash kit is the plastic molded piece that your stereo fits into. This is a picture of a dash kit from a Mercury Sable. It is the only picture I could find online of one.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

SpeedKing9 said:


> *Great! Thanks A BUNCH for the reply!
> 
> btw, how's the TV reception? Is it clear?
> 
> Congrats on your car. I can honestly say that is the best looking car I've ever seen. *


That was the only thing I didn't install in the car, so I can't really give you a good answer. I figured I would only get the local channels so I opted out of it. I'm hoping they come out with Satellite TV soon. The satellite radio is worth the monthly fee IMO.

Wow, thanks for the compliment!


----------

